# Chloe Comes Home, Forever. :)



## juliemaye (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello All,

I have never really done a rabbit rescue before! My very first, Angel, was a gift from my parents. My previous, Jerusha, was the result of my Mom's friends rabbits having babies, and me wanting one. As mentioned in my intro, Buster is my petstore bun. But Chloe, now she's something special.  (Not that the rest aren't, but her story is so unique to me.)

I work for a local lady's home-built rescue, she likes to call Chilliwack A.R.C (Animal Rescue & Clinic.) She takes in all small and caged animals, and helps cats and dogs find new homes (without directly taking them into her care, due to all the smaller pets.) 

Recently, I posted an ad on Craigslist, to help spread the word, and prevent animals from being taken to a kill-shelter, when they could instead come to our no-kill.  A lady messaged me about a rabbit, and I had forgotten to respond to her. About a week later, I was looking in my e-mail and noticed that the message was still not responded to! Embarrassed, I quickly shot off an e-mail, letting her know that I would certainly take her bunny for her! Due to her living about an hour away from the Rescue, I offered to pick her up, as well. The lady who runs the rescue is only able to take drop-offs on Mondays after 2pm, and it was this past Saturday when I was due to pick up the rabbit. So, my parents agreed she could bunk at my house for a couple of days prior to going to the rescue.

Saturday morning, my boyfriend and I embarked on our adventure to go pick up the lovely Chloe, and bring her back with us. The lady was so kind, and so upset that she would no longer be caring for her bunny, that she even provided us with feed for the rescue.  The lady had told me that Chloe was fairly unfriendly, and did not like to be pet, picked up, or cuddled. She did tell me, however, that Chloe was an escape artist, who jumped fences, loved grazing, and did not get along with other rabbits, unless they were provided a large grazing area to roam together.

I brought Chloe into the car, and immediately I knew I wanted to keep her. (I get this reaction to every pet I see. I have too much love to give ) Chloe was unlike any pet rabbit I had ever had. Long beautiful fur, off-white, some white, some very light brown (almost grey) some grey. She is just beautiful. Think of all of the colors you would see on a Siamese cat, those are all the colors you see on her beautiful canvas of fur. The owner was lugging her around like a purse, and she wasn't objecting at all. I could tell she had a very docile disposition, and would likely be very easy to tame. To my surprise, I would later find out this step would not be necessary...

Upon arriving home, I did what any excited person would do - flap open the cage door, reach in and pet her! I placed her water and food in the cage as I was certain she'd be hungry after being in the car so long. (We'd stopped at my aunts for a quick tea on the way home. She was so calm I figured a 30 minute stop wouldn't hurt. It didn't.) I invited my parents down to look at her, and they were blown away by how beautiful this bunny was! Just shocked! Both did the same as I, and reached into the cage for pets. She was so calm! 

Me, knowing that rabbits will often be very still, stiff, and tolerable of things when they are stressed, did my best to leave her alone. That lasted about 10 minutes, as in those 10 minutes my parents and I had discussed keeping her. They agreed, and I excitedly shot an e-mail off to her previous owner. The previous owner was ecstatic that she knew who the new owner would be, and stated she believed I would be an excellent new owner for her Chloe. She was happy that we will be able to keep in touch and she will receive updates about Chloe.

All that I was informed - that Chloe wasn't friendly, didn't like pets, cuddles, or to be picked up. I am so shocked (as is the old owner) because she is so gentle with me! She allowed me to bum-bathe her, dry her, and brush her. She let me cuddle her in a towel to keep her from getting cold, and even opted to be on my lap throughout the bathing process! (I'd hold her bum in the water, pull her out and she'd jump on my lap..she wouldn't sit in the water.) 

I let her hop around on my bed (which sucks because I later discovered she might have fur mites...and my bunny was quite close to her, and my kitten was as well. My bad for not quarantining!) and she jumped right into my lap for cuddles and pets. Today, as I am keeping her in her cage (to try and contain the problem from further spreading) she seems mopey that I am not holding her and playing with her. When I sat down and reached in for pets, she was so excited and nuzzled against my hand. Her favorite is to have her nose scritched.

I am very much thankful that her owner contacted me, as I was blessed with such a beautiful, loving addition to my small family. I am confident that her previous owners were caring, because otherwise she would not be so trusting of me. I believe that everyone operates on different frequencies, and animals can sense that. Some people run on predatory-frequencies, and better interact with larger "predator"-like animals (dogs and cats, etc.) and some run on prey-frequencies and interact better with smaller "prey" animals (bunnies, birds, etc.) and furthermore, some operate best with both! 

After two days in my care, I have an unbreakable love for Chloe (I cried when I learned she has mites, LOL. Sort of because it's my fault that now all of them might...luckily they are curable.) She is such a wonderful addition, and I just can't wait to spend the rest of her life together. 

Cheers-
Julie.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 10, 2014)

She is indeed beautiful and she is so lucky to have found her way to your home. Fur mites if caught early can be easy to treat withe the right medication. Your vet should be able to prescribe something and it may be advisable just to have a general health check for her. Looks like she is very happy to be with you and senses she can trust you. Hope to hear updates and see lots more pics. Welcome home Chloe


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 10, 2014)

Congrats on the new addition to your family. Chloe is too cute.


----------



## juliemaye (Feb 10, 2014)

Thank you!

Unfortunately I won't get paid for 3 weeks. Fortunately my boyfriend has offered to loan me the money this Friday. Until then I have been doing daily cage-changes, and will continue to do so. I will also continue to feed only what can be eaten in a short amount of time, and wash all of their food bowls and water dishes in hot water until I can have everyone treated properly.  Will be a long week, but at least she will be truly happy and healthy in the end.  I sure do hope it is only Fur Mites, and everything else comes back clean-bill! I will be sure to update everyone on Friday!


----------



## Azerane (Feb 11, 2014)

Aww, what a sweet looking bunny and such a lovely story as to how you came to have her. I'm sure she'll be well loved and looked after.


----------



## juliemaye (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## lovelops (Feb 16, 2014)

Congrats! I had just posted on RIP Ollie's thread on how I got Lady and Brooke before they were going to be put down and I already had 2 rabbits! I remember the woman telling me that Lady was really how did she put it? Aloof? Stanoffish? Reserved?

Well she flops down beside me and I rub her head and tummy while I type or work from home. She is really a sweetie. I'm so glad you got Chloe and it worked out and remember to check and respond to those emails!!!! 

All the best and please remember to post more photos. She is a cutie!!! Fur mites and all!

Vanessa


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 16, 2014)

All of ours are rescues. It's so funny how they can change when they open up to you once they trust you. Mr Hoppes was going to be PTS because he was aggressive--adopted out 3 times to those that didn't know diddly about bunnies is our guess. He is now super friendly to the point of being pesty, follows us all around, comes when called and loves to be rubbed. Sound familiar?


----------



## juliemaye (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks Vanessa! 

And yeah that does sound familiar! I often wonder if they were scared. Bunnies have to be approached calmly and confidently or else they feel threatened, you know. Also, Chloe LOVES to lick, they may have thought she was trying to bite when she was actually just trying to groom. She licks my leg and arm when I sit her on my lap to brush her :$ haha


----------

